# schwarze würmer



## katerliese (27. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr,

bin auch neu hier und nachdem ich alles durchstöbert habe, eine frage: ich habe im teich schwarze __ würmer, die von der form wie regenwürmer aussehen und sich an land (nach aussetzen) auch so bewegen und auch die größe ist etwa so. im wasser ziehen sie sich bei berührungen zusammen und ähneln dann eher einem __ egel. sie stehen nicht senkrecht im wasser und scheinen algen zu vertilgen, da sie an den steinen herumfressen.

jemand eine ahnung, was das ist ?

liebe grüße von der katerliese !


----------



## axel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze würmer*

Hallo katerliese 

Herzlich Willkommen

:Willkommen2

Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto von Deinem Wurm einstellen .

lg
axel


----------



## Starvalley (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

Ich habe diese Würmer dieses Jahr auch sehr häufig bei mir im Teich gesehen. Sie sind hauptsächlich in den Pflanztöpfen (unter Wasser) oder im Substrat. Soweit ich bisher "gedacht" habe, sollten es __ Egel sein. Hab leider gerade kein Bild parat. Bin mal gespannt, welche Würmer noch in Frage kommen und hier genannt werden.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Starvalley (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

Ich noch mal 

Hab mal in Wikipedia nachgeschaut und folgendes Bild gefunden (So sehen zumindest die in meinem Teich aus). Wenige Egelsorten sind parasitär, wenn ich es aber richtig gelesen habe benötigen fast alle Egelsorten gutes sauberes Wasser. Na das ist doch mal ein gutes Zeichen!

So, nun das __ Egel-Bild (nicht das Ekel-Bild, also kein Foto von mir):

Ach ja, zur Sicherheit: Das Bild ist © by Wikipedia_ Sorry - das reicht leider nicht. Setze bitte einen Link!_


----------



## katerliese (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

hallo ihr,

foto kann ich leider erst in der nächsten woche reinstellen und leider konnte ich das erwähnte foto bei wikipedia nicht anschauen. vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit dem link.

vielen dank erst mal und schon mal schönes we !!!


----------



## Starvalley (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

@ Blumenelse:
Sorry, ich dachte der Copyrighthinweis wäre ausreichend. Danke dann für das entfernen.

@ all:
Hier dann mal der Link zum Bild:
Egel

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

Hallo Thomas

Schau doch auch mal hier nach
[http://www.biopix.dk/Photo.asp?Lang...oto=Gemeiner-Hundeegel-(Erpobdella-octoculata)
Vielleicht  findest du ja hier auch etwas darüber.


----------



## katerliese (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

hallo ihr,

also nochmals herzlichen dank für die nette aufnahme in dem forum. und das bild von dem __ egel bei wikipedia ist der treffer. genau so sehen die aus. kann ich bitte noch den namen dieses tieres haben ? dass der sauberes wasser benötigt, finde ich schön, dass er da ist, aber nicht ganz so. 

viele grüße von der katerliese !!!


----------



## katerliese (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

Haemopis_sp_Danube

hallo ihr,

so, den namen habe ich herausbekommen. aber über eigenschaften, ernährung, lebensweise usw. leider nichts. kann mir jemand helfen ?

lg katerliese !


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

Hallo Liese,

guck mal hier - vielleicht wirst Du fündig:

http://freenet-homepage.de/hirudinea/


----------



## katerliese (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: schwarze  würmer*

hallo christine,

vielen dank für die info.

liebe grüße von der katerliese !


----------

